
Ask HN: Any way to aggregate recruiter jobs in a feed? - hash872
I&#x27;m looking to aggregate job postings (for developers&#x2F;engineers) by 3rd party recruiters into one feed, searchable by zip code or metro area. I understand how to use the major job boards or aggregators like Indeed&#x2F;Google Jobs, but I don&#x27;t see a way to search for 3rd party recruiter jobs specifically- as of right now I&#x27;d have to pick through them one by one. Any thoughts? This is more of a data project than actual interest in applying to recruiter jobs....
======
Dzeeta
We are on the same ship. I'm building the front part out of it. I already got
some interesting insight into the industry and data: yobs.ml

